# Best bow for beginner!



## DeeS

My personal opinion is the Equalizer. Very smooth bow to draw and quick. Plus if she ever wants to get into the 3D or hunting thing, she will have the perfect bow for it! :wink: Again, this is just my opinion.

Good luck in your quest!
Dee


----------



## heilman181

DeeS said:


> My personal opinion is the Equalizer. Very smooth bow to draw and quick. Plus if she ever wants to get into the 3D or hunting thing, she will have the perfect bow for it! :wink: Again, this is just my opinion.
> 
> Good luck in your quest!
> Dee


Thanks Dee!
She enjoys 3-D, well at least going to watch me. But the odds of her EVER hunting are slim and none! Keep the input coming.


----------



## kcmwhitten

*the opinion on a newbie*

o.k. i just bought a hoyt rintec xl yesterday.:banana: i love it!!! :banana: :RockOn: i have never shot a bow before, just like your wife. my draw length is 24 1/2, my weight is 33lbs. so it sounds like me and your wife are close to the same. i have already hit the bullseye!!! :RockOn: i would suggest she goes to a archery shop that will let her shot it before she buys one, if they have one in your area. i did this, and i knew this was the bow for me. hope this helps some, and tell your wife from one newbie to the other; i think we're going to love this sport (i do not hunt either, just want to do tournaments). :cheer2:


----------



## heilman181

kcmwhitten said:


> o.k. i just bought a hoyt rintec xl yesterday.:banana: i love it!!! :banana: :RockOn: i have never shot a bow before, just like your wife. my draw length is 24 1/2, my weight is 33lbs. so it sounds like me and your wife are close to the same. i have already hit the bullseye!!! :RockOn: i would suggest she goes to a archery shop that will let her shot it before she buys one, if they have one in your area. i did this, and i knew this was the bow for me. hope this helps some, and tell your wife from one newbie to the other; i think we're going to love this sport (i do not hunt either, just want to do tournaments). :cheer2:


Thanks for the input - Congrats of the sharp shooting too!


----------



## heilman181

Keep it coming ladies!


----------



## heilman181

heilman181 said:


> Keep it coming ladies!


Anymore input?


----------



## heilman181

Come on now, don't be bashful. 149 views and 15 votes! :wink:


----------



## camoqueen

I shoot a Browning Micro Adrenaline. I know it's a kid's bow but mine can be adjusted from 35#-50# draw weight. I like the versatility of it. This works well for me because I usually get my draw weight worked up during the summer at 3-D tournaments for hunting season. I can adjust the draw length by adjusting a screw on the cams without a bow press. It's very light weight (I think it's only 5 lbs.) and it's inexpensive ($300). Great starter bow unless you find a used one on e-bay like I did.


----------



## bluesun7602

i have the Selena and i love it! i'm 5'3, 24.5" draw and pull back 45#. i just got into archery last summer. if she thinks archery is something she really wants to keep at, i would recommend the selena. she's pricey but she's worth it.

then again, i'm a hoyt-ie. kinda biased. :tongue:


----------



## heilman181

bluesun7602 said:


> i have the Selena and i love it! i'm 5'3, 24.5" draw and pull back 45#. i just got into archery last summer. if she thinks archery is something she really wants to keep at, i would recommend the selena. she's pricey but she's worth it.
> 
> then again, i'm a hoyt-ie. kinda biased. :tongue:


I can deal with pricey! Heck, $400 for a bow will last a great deal longer than $400 of hair care products. :wink: The only thing is it will be a surprise and I can only hope that she really gives it a shot. Then again there is always re-sale!


----------



## DeeS

We put close to $700 in my Equalizer. That's with sight, rest and all too. I wouldn't trade it for anything.......


----------



## Witchy1

I'm with camoqueen. I think the Micradrenaline is a good, inexpensive starter bow, even for a woman. I can't vote for a different starter bow because I shot the Microadrenaline before switching to my Mustang. It was a difficult adjustment but I seem to be doing fine with it now. I did shoot a Selena at a local shop and didn't care for it. I plan to shoot an Equalizer sometime soon to see if I like it. I've heard a lot of good things about it and I have to satisfy my curiosity!


----------



## heilman181

:darkbeer:


----------



## camoqueen

*Great starter bow!*

Just to reinerate...got my first whitetail this weekend with my microadrenaline. She was at 12 yards and got a complete pass through! She only ran 80 yards and collapsed.


----------



## heilman181

camoqueen said:


> Just to reinerate...got my first whitetail this weekend with my microadrenaline. She was at 12 yards and got a complete pass through! She only ran 80 yards and collapsed.


Congrats!


----------



## lanole

Look at the Parker micro phoenix. My wife loves hers.


----------



## kiwiarcher04

i have a parker micro phinoex and i love it. it was the first bow i shot and i havent had any problems with it. :happy:


----------



## Aalglas

I love my Bowtech Heartbreaker.


----------



## pyxies0208

My boyfriend bought me a diamond edge for mothera day last year and i love it!! My oldest daughter got a diamind edge for christmas and loves it.... I'm 5'6" pull 35-40 lbs...27" draw...daughter.4'11" pull 21 lbs .... 24"draw...


----------



## threetoe

DeeS said:


> We put close to $700 in my Equalizer. That's with sight, rest and all too. I wouldn't trade it for anything.......


I LOVE my Equalizer but like all the Bows listed above, I do not think they are a good choice for someone new. (I'm getting 308 at 61 pounds - 27")

I recommend Diamonds Infinite Edge! It's NOT very expensive and after she figures out what she can draw, buy her another.

Then you can make it a FANTASTIC BACK UP BOW!

It goes from 5 - 70 pounds draw and from 13 - 30" draw length.

With a 310 IBO it's dang respectable.

Let her learn and grow on this dynamite bow.

My .02

P.S. The Heartbreaker is the second gen Equalizer and is fast! Faster than any listed above. (Don't believe Bowtech, I've shot them and put them to a Chronograph)
The Jewel is real pretty however. Not too bad for speed but the best looking (IMHO) by far!


----------



## threetoe

BTW
FYI


My Sweet Hearts bow (Infinite Edge) just got a tune-up and new VAP arrows..

GET THIS!

24.5" draw
39 pounds draw
217 grain arrow
240 FPS!!

With a Limb driver drop away
B-Stinger stab
5 pin True - Glow sight with bubble

This thing is for real.

Diamond advertises 310 IBO 

BUT

To get those numbers this Diamond shoots more like 333 IBO 

Don't underestimate this bow!!


----------



## jlaird11

I got the Diamond's Inifinite Edge for Mother's Day and absolutely love this bow! I am a beginner as well and went around town to local shops and shot a few. From the Bowtech Heartbreaker, Diamond Infinite Edge and the Misson Craze. For the money and being a beginner I went with the Infinite Edge. I loved the Heartbreaker and it would have broken my bank account for something I am not sure I will stick with. BUT after shooting and reading about bowhunting, I believe I will love it! I love to deer hunt so I am sure this will be a plus!! Here is a pic of my bow but have to deck it out for sure


----------

